
Where is LL.next? - llambda
http://blog.fogus.me/2012/02/10/where-is-ll1-next/
======
swannodette
Eh, why wait ... <http://groups.google.com/group/ll-next/>

If you like talking about programming languages or implementing them join the
fray. All kinds of languages please.

~~~
munificent
/me joins.

------
gtani
a couple proxies for LL 2012 (the conference not the mailing list)

ICFP, Strangeloop/Emerging languages, JVM languages summit,

<http://emerginglangs.com/>

<http://openjdk.java.net/projects/mlvm/jvmlangsummit/>

<http://icfpconference.org/icfp2012/>

------
wink
Copy/pasting from Twitter, but this was a really good read:
[http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/01/where-were-you-on-
saturd...](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/01/where-were-you-on-saturday-
november-9.html)

